
Simple DIY masks could help flatten the curve. We should all wear them in public - collinmanderson
https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/2020/03/28/masks-all-coronavirus/
======
collinmanderson
Seems to me we should assume we're asymptotic carriers, and then follow WHO's
(or CDC's) advice for sick people, which is to wear some sort of mask or
bandana.

------
tonetheman
One would hope that this was not the only description in the world on how to
save us... it is behind a crappy paywall.

